# Connecting Black Pipe to Stove



## ironguy (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. I've got an old Aurora stove with an elbow that comes out the back where the stove pipe is to connect. It's not entirely obvious to me to how the stove pipe connects to this elbow, and I'm hoping you can help me out. The mouth at the elbow is not big enough to fit over a female end of my stove pipe; nor is it small enough to fit inside a male fitting. Plus the mouth of the elbow contains a damper. I could perhaps fabricate some kind of collar to connect things, but I'm wondering if anyone else has run into this, and what did you do? Is there some kind of fitting I'm overlooking? I've looked pretty hard. Thanks in advance for any help. This stove installation has been the gift that keeps on giving; I'm really looking forward to having it done so we can enjoy a nice fire.

I know a picture would help; I actually took several; but I can't get them to load.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 14, 2013)

ironguy said:


> Hi everyone. I've got an old Aurora stove with an elbow that comes out the back where the stove pipe is to connect. It's not entirely obvious to me to how the stove pipe connects to this elbow, and I'm hoping you can help me out. The mouth at the elbow is not big enough to fit over a female end of my stove pipe; nor is it small enough to fit inside a male fitting. Plus the mouth of the elbow contains a damper. I could perhaps fabricate some kind of collar to connect things, but I'm wondering if anyone else has run into this, and what did you do? Is there some kind of fitting I'm overlooking? I've looked pretty hard. Thanks in advance for any help. This stove installation has been the gift that keeps on giving; I'm really looking forward to having it done so we can enjoy a nice fire.
> 
> I know a picture would help; I actually took several; but I can't get them to load.


 
Definitely need a pic. The next section of pipe is supposed to fit INTO the section below it so that any creosote runs INSIDE the pipe. Is it possible that the elbow needs to be reversed?


----------



## ironguy (Jan 14, 2013)

I tried to upload a couple of pics, but it won't let me attach them; it asks for a URL? How do you guys do pics?

The elbow is a part of the stove; welded to it. And it looks original. It's made of much heavier steel than stove pipe; probably 1/8" or so thick. I see what you're saying about the upper piece fitting inside the lower. Makes me think I could possibly use a crimping tool to make a male end to fit in that elbow; as it is, the elbow is not quite big enough to accept a male end. I'm using Duravent pipe.


----------



## pen (Jan 14, 2013)

ironguy said:


> I tried to upload a couple of pics, but it won't let me attach them; it asks for a URL? How do you guys do pics?
> 
> The elbow is a part of the stove; welded to it. And it looks original. It's made of much heavier steel than stove pipe; probably 1/8" or so thick. I see what you're saying about the upper piece fitting inside the lower. Makes me think I could possibly use a crimping tool to make a male end to fit in that elbow; as it is, the elbow is not quite big enough to accept a male end. I'm using Duravent pipe.


 
If you pic isn't too large, then using the upload a file button on the bottom right of the text box to type a reply should give you a pop up for browsing for a pic on your computer.

If you do find you need to crimp the male end of the pipe a bit more, and you get some gaps, then use furnace cement to seal them up. 

Don't forget, 3 screws per joint with single wall pipe.


----------



## ironguy (Jan 14, 2013)

I was trying to use the wrong feature to upload the photos. I never even saw that button down on the right! Thanks. Here are a couple of pics to show what I've got.

Don't HVAC guys have a tool they use to crimp the ends of pipe to form male fittings? I seem to recall it being a simple hand tool that looks kind of like pliers. The pipe I have is Duralock, and it's not crimped at all. The male end is 6" and the female is slightly larger. The opening on this stove elbow is 6" exactly; so the Duralock won't fit as is. I wasn't sure if there was some kind of adapter you could buy for situations like this. But crimping it would be pretty simple too, if I can locate the tool.


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 15, 2013)

you likely need the duravent stove adapter
http://www.ventingpipe.com/duravent-1677ss-6-stove-pipe-adapter-from-the-durablack-series/p1761220


----------



## pen (Jan 15, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> you likely need the duravent stove adapter
> http://www.ventingpipe.com/duravent-1677ss-6-stove-pipe-adapter-from-the-durablack-series/p1761220


 
Searched high and low yesterday for a link to that and couldn't find it.  Thanks

pen


----------



## mtn man (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like you have stainless double wall standing in the background, if so Lowes sells the adapter that connects from single  to the double wall. Great stuff. If it is double wall you will have to put the band clamps at the joints too. Nice looking stove too.


----------



## Bret Chase (Jan 15, 2013)

I've got the same double wall chimney in my house.. I like it, even with my old as dirt Better 'N Ben's stove.  I bought the "flat ceiling support kit" when I put it in.. it had the stove pipe adapter in the kit...


----------



## ironguy (Jan 17, 2013)

Shoot, I thought this thread had petered out and see I missed the last few posts. Sorry about that. That adapter is exactly what I suspected I needed, but I hadn't been able to find it, even online. Thanks for posting it.

What I wound up doing was buying one of those crimping tools that HVAC people use to create male ends on round ducts. It cost about $20 at Home Depot. I'll take a few pictures later today. Essentially all I did was create the crenelations around the edge of the pipe, and they look just like the ones from the factory. Now the pipe fits into the stove elbow just right.

And yes, that is double walled stainless in the background. Selkirk brand. Lowes sells it under some other name. It's the best price I found on double walled stainless, and for that reason alone I was a bit skeptical of it until I went to see it in person. It is really heavy duty and nice, though. I was pleasantly surprised.

The ceiling support kit I bought was also Selkirk. The cool thing was, the fitting in the kit where you transition from stainless to black stovepipe has a pretty generic male end on it for the black stovepipe. So I was able to use Duravent stovepipe, which I thought was many times nicer than the stuff sold at Lowes that you have to roll up yourself.

Thanks about the stove. I get lucky sometimes on Craig's List. I bought it from the original owner, and they hadn't used it all that much.


----------



## Bret Chase (Jan 18, 2013)

ironguy said:


> Thanks about the stove. I get lucky sometimes on Craig's List. I bought it from the original owner, and they hadn't used it all that much.


 
craig's list is awesome   I got my fridge, sink and dishwasher off there for free :D


----------



## ironguy (Jan 19, 2013)

Free? Wow. I got my lawn tractor, my truck, and two stoves off Craig's List. But they weren't free!!

Here's the tool I used to crimp the end of the pipe to make the male fitting. It's still a fairly tight fit---like I tried to take it apart to photograph it, and after a few seconds I said "screw it" and just took its picture like it is. Getting it to seat all of the way in the elbow required a block of wood and a hammer. And a little very careful persuasion.


----------

